# Amazon, someone is stealing your money.



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

When a hard working flex driver is doing a 4 hour 40 50 packages deliver, someone is always happiley doing a 4 hour 6 package oofer.
This person is always the last one to go in the warehouse, and he always get the last packages, most of the time there is only 6 or 8. I saw this many times before. Imagine 6 packages 72 dollars! This is not only a few times, when he sees that all drivers sre in, he knew for a fact that he not going to get many packages.
Amazon， when you check each driver, also check each package's price, there mght be a suprise.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

And complaining in a drivers forum is going to rectify this how???


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

LMFAO. Just complete your task and don't worry about what other people do. (Advice from someone who has been making 50,000+ for the past 3 years.)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Some stations are aware of this. Just go about your business or do what they do.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh hi, Jeff Bezos here.

Ok, I will...


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't know where you drive but at warehouse i go to its nvr the case, even the last driver gets same amount of pkg, they hav run every 30 minutes to every hour . And very rarely is last person on last run gets less pkgs then those pkgs are very badly routed cuz they are return pkgs from early runs . 

And if someone is getting money for less pkgs , why you hatin ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fed ex and Amzn parting ways... less than 2% of fed ex pkgs done by Amzn , but it is a lot 
Should help flex drivers get some of those pkgs


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

One of the worst things you can do is count another man's money. Stop whining like a jealous girl and worry about yourself.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Why don't you try doing this as well and report your results back here. There were a number of times that I grabbed a single available midday block and the ones with fewer packages almost always had more driving.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

mbd said:


> Fed ex and Amzn parting ways... less than 2% of fed ex pkgs done by Amzn , but it is a lot
> Should help flex drivers get some of those pkgs


Wrong. FedEx ending contract with Amazon on *Express* deliveries. Flex is not going to get more packages out of it. UPS, USPS & DSPs are getting them.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uhooooo said:


> When a hard working flex driver is doing a 4 hour 40 50 packages deliver, someone is always happiley doing a 4 hour 6 package oofer.
> This person is always the last one to go in the warehouse, and he always get the last packages, most of the time there is only 6 or 8. I saw this many times before. Imagine 6 packages 72 dollars! This is not only a few times, when he sees that all drivers sre in, he knew for a fact that he not going to get many packages.
> Amazon， when you check each driver, also check each package's price, there mght be a suprise.


Medical delivery ? Of human organs for transplant.
? Only certain drivers have the ? special training and ? clearance = more money ? ?


----------

